

Moving Out of Brooklyn Because of High Prices - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/24/realestate/moving-out-of-brooklyn-because-of-high-prices.html

======
mturmon
This article seemed so tired. For one, the whole cycle of gentrification story
has been done so many times, and this article had nothing new to add.

But also, the NYT has been such a cheerleader for Brooklyn and the "creatives"
that have transformed it, that more interest in their latest impulses and
self-imposed dilemmas seems too obsequious.

It's also sad that the tone is like, this is not Brooklyn, but it's the
closest to Brooklyn we can afford. So limited.

